# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Rüşvetin belgesi!

## bozok

*Rüşvetin belgesi!* 


*Güngör Mengi* 
gazetevatan.com
12.08.2008


üzal döneminde ünlenen bir iş adamının,* “belge göster”* diye diklenen muhatabına verdiği cevap slogan olmuştu:

*“Rüşvetin belgesi mi olur ulan p.......!”* 

Nereden nereye nihayet rüşvetin belgesini de gördük!

Bu sürprizi CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu yaptı dün. AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’yi *“Silivri’de bir arsanın imar durumunu değiştirmek karşılığında 1 milyon dolar ücret talep etmek”*le suçladı ve medya temsilcilerine belge dağıttı.

Belgede 2.2 milyon dolara satın alınacak bir arsayı 8.6 milyon dolarlık bir değer durumuna yükseltecek imar değişikliğini gerçekleştirmesi koşulu ile şaban Dişli’ye bu paranın ödeneceği taahhüt ediliyordu.


*Bomba nasıl patladı*

Bu güç ve cürette bir siyasetçiye engel mi dayanır imar planı değişikliği önce İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nden, sonra da Silivri’den jet hızıyla geçti.

İş bitmiş de AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dişli parayı almış mı bundan herhalde emin değil ki CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu dün bunu soruyordu.

Ama rüşvet belgesine imza atacak kadar gözünü karartmış birinin o parayı bırakmayacağını da belli ediyordu.


*Peki nasıl patladı bu bomba?*

İmar değişikliği 2.2 milyon dolarlık arsayı 8.6 milyon dolarlık bir değere yükseltecekti. İşler, şaban Dişli’yi ayarlayan şirketin beklediğinden daha iyi gitti. Arsayı 13 milyon dolara sattılar.

Alan memnun, satan memnun bu kirli alışverişten kimsenin haberi olmayabilirdi. Fakat şirketin iki ortağı, fazladan gelen 4.5 milyon dolara yakın parayı aralarında bölüşmeye kalkıştı.

Allah ayaklarına dolaştırdı üçüncü ortak İMKB’ye yapılan bildirimden dolandırıldığını anlayarak davacı oldu ve bomba patladı!

Yoksa herkes, pek çok yerde her gün olduğu gibi bir sürü dolap döndüğünü bilecek, sezecek ama bir şey söyleyemeyecekti.


*Gizli tanık gerekmiyor*

Bu tür işler artık öylesine olağan hale gelmiş ki iktidar partisinin genel başkan yardımcısı bile nüfuz suiistimali yoluyla rant üreteceğine ve onun karşılığı olarak komisyon alacağına dair belgeleri korkmadan imzalayabiliyor!

Yolsuzlukların ulaştığı boyut hakkında bilgi sahibi olmak için* “gizli tanık”* ifadelerine gerek yok.

*“Birinci derece açık tanık”* olarak eski AKP hükümetinin Başbakan Yardımcısı Abdüllatif şener *“Adım da Benimle Beraber Büyüdü”* adlı kitapta şunu söylüyor:

*“Yolsuzluklardan arınmamış bir iktidar anlayışının ortasında olduğunuzu görüyorsunuz, kirli bir siyasetin kuşatılmışlığı içinde olmak nasıldır, bilir misiniz?”* 

şener iktidar koltuğunu bıraktı, kurtuldu. Başbakan Erdoğan ve iktidar milletvekilleri nasıl kurtulacak?

Dokunulmazlıkların kaldırılmaması konusundaki ısrar işlenen suçlara tüm iktidar milletvekillerini ortak ediyor.

Yapılan yolsuzluklardan Başbakan’ın haberli olduğu ve bu paraların parti için toplandığı yolunda şüpheler doğmasına sebep oluyor.

*Hiçbir ikbal bu gölgeyi taşımaya değmez!*


...

----------


## bozok

*AKP hakkındaki en büyük yolsuzluk iddiası!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*12.08.2008* 



AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Sakarya Milletvekili şaban Dişli’nin isminin karıştığı bir* “rüşvet ve iş takipçiliği”* iddiası, dün gündeme bomba gibi düştü.

İddianın sahibi, son günlerde siyasette yıldızı iyice parlamaya başlayan CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu...

Diyor ki* “şaban Dişli Silivri’deki bir arsanın imar durumunu değiştirme karşılığında bir şirketten 1 milyon dolarlık iş takibi ücreti almıştır.”* 

*İddiasını da, altında Dişli’ye ait imzanın da bulunduğu bir belgeyle kanıtlıyor!*

Peki Dişli’nin buna ilk tepkisi ne oluyor?

*“İddiaları ilk defa duyuyorum. Söz konusu belgeyi görmedim. Hakkımda ne iddia edildiğini de bilmiyorum. Sözü edilen belgeyi gördükten sonra konuşuruz.”* 

***

Adamın biri çıksa, sizi hırsızlıkla suçlasa, bir de bir belge gösterse...

Ne yaparsınız?

İlk tepkiniz,* “İftira atıyorlar. Sorumlularından hesap soracağım”* demek olmaz mı?

Ama Dişli böyle demiyor...

Adı büyük bir skandala karışmış iddiaya göre 3,5 milyon dolarlık arsa, onun devreye girmesinden sonra 13 milyon dolara satılmış o hala* “ünce belgeyi göreyim”* diyor!

Bu ilk tepki bile, mide bulandırmaya yetiyor!

***

şimdi Dişli’ye soruyorum:

1) O belgede adı geçen Akademi Ofset A. ş’nin ortak ya da yöneticileriyle bugüne kadar herhangi bir temasınız oldu mu?

2) Belgede parayı size verdiği iddia edilen Mehmet Karasu’yu tanıyor musunuz?

3) Bu şirketin arsasıyla ilgili imar sorunundan haberdar mısınız ve sorunun aşılması için belediye başkanları nezdinde girişimde bulundunuz mu?

4) Yine belgede *“şahit”* olarak adları geçen Aziz Sezginer ve Mehmet Solak’ı tanıyor musunuz?

5) Bu iddiayı ilk kez duyduğunuzu söylüyorsunuz... Oysa belgede şahit olarak adı geçen isimlerden Aziz Sezginer, 

10 Aralık 2007 tarihinde, benzer iddialarla Kartal Cumhuriyet Savcılığı’na hakkınızda suç duyurusunda bulunmuş. Sekiz aydır Savcılık’tan herhangi bir tebligat almadınız mı? 

6) Bu şirketin kredi ve imar sorunlarını partinizin* “sizden daha yetkili”* bir yöneticisiyle de paylaştınız mı?

***

Biz AKP diyoruz, onlar ısrarla AK Parti diye düzeltiyor!

Partinin kurucularından olan Cumhurbaşkanı, ailesiyle birlikte bir iş adamının yatında tatilde...

Partinin Genel Başkanı olan Başbakan, aynı iş adamının lüks otelindeki bir villada yine ailesiyle birlikte denizin ve havuzun keyfini çıkartıyor...

Genel Başkan Yardımcısı’nın adı milyon dolarlık iş takiplerine karışıyor...

Onlar hala AK Parti dememizi istiyor...

Gidin işinize Allah aşkına!


*****



*TUZLA*

Tuzla’daki tersaneler bölgesinde arka arkaya gelen iş kazalarına dün bir yenisi daha eklendi ve tamiratta olan bir geminin filikasının düşmesi sonucu 4 kişi hayatını kaybetti, 10 kişi de yaralandı!

Hatırlarsınız, Başbakan önce bu ölümleri görmezden gelmiş, sonra da tersane sahipleriyle bir toplantı düzenleyerek iş kazalarının sona ermesi için ellerinden geleni yapacaklarına söz vermişti...

Bu son olay da gösterdi ki AKP iktidarının elinden hiçbir şey gelmiyormuş!

***

Acaba dün ölen işçilerin kaçı son seçimlerde bu partiye oy vermişti?


*****

*GüNüN SORUSU*

İktidar karşıtı herkesi Ergenekoncu ilan etmek için gözünü budaktan esirgemeyen AKP Medya Yayın Holding’in gazeteleri, bakalım şaban Dişli hakkındaki ağır suçlamayı nasıl verecek?

...

----------


## bozok

*Yersen!*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*13.08.2008* 



*Demokrasi olsaydı AKP’li Dişli, savcıya hesap veriyor olurdu bugün.*

Halbuki bir arsayı imar durumunu değiştirip dört kat değerli hale getirerek 1 milyon dolar menfaat sağladığı iddia edilen ve bu konuda imzasını taşıyan bir belge bulunan AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli görevinin başındadır.

Dişli, VATAN muhabirine* “Konuşmam için önce belgeyi görmem lazım”* demişti. İki satırlık bir açıklama yapmak için tam 30 saat düşünmesi gerekti!

*Sonunda şu savunmayı yaptı:* 

Belgedeki 1 milyon dolar, rüşvet veya komisyon değilmiş. Geçmişte iş ortaklığı yaptığı üç kişinin, İngiliz şirketi TESCO’ya satmak üzere aldıkları arsanın banka kredisi için gereken teminatı şaban Dişli kişisel tasarrufundan karşılamış. Yani o 1 milyon dolar, kendi parasıymış onu geri almış!

*Zırhı öyle kalın ki..*

İnandırıcı olmayan açıklamalar karşısında şüphesini ifade eden muhataplarına yavuz hırsızların tepki gösterirken kullandığı hınzırca bir söz vardır:* Yersen!..*

Eğer siz de yerseniz, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dişli, Silivri’deki arsanın imar durumunu konuttan ticari alana çevirerek ve bankanın istediği teminatı da cebinden ödeyerek eski arkadaşlarına eşi bulunmaz bir *“babalık”* yapmıştır.

Alım satım işine vekil sıfatıyla taraf olan avukat* “Banka kredisi için para gerekmedi, doğrudan arsa teminat gösterildi”* diyor ve Dişli’nin savunmasını çökertiyor ama bunun bir önemi olacak mı?

Hayır... Dişli öylesine kalın bir zırh giyiyor ki Kara şövalye solda sıfır kalır. Devletin adaleti bile ulaşamaz ona.

İbretle kaydedilmesi gereken bir durum da şu:

*Rant savaşı*

ünceki gün CHP’nin ortaya attığı belgeli rüşvet iddiasını akşama kadar TV’ler gümbür gümbür verdi.

Suçlama yağmuru altında gerçekleşen MYK toplantısında Başbakan da, başka bir üye de *“şaban Bey kardeşim, nedir bu iddialar?”* diye sormadı.

Erdoğan’ı kürsüde* “Temiz Eller” edebiyatı* yaparken dinleyenler, Başbakan’ın Dişli’yi derhal görevinden azledeceğini, meclisin ilk birleşiminde de dokunulmazlığını kaldırıp adalete havale edeceğini zanneder.

Ama öyle bir şey olmayacaktır.

üünkü bu her gün, neredeyse her belediyede yapılan işlerdendir ve belediyelerdeki iktidar yarışı aslında bu rantı ele geçirme savaşıdır.

Haksızlık ve kanunsuzluk sevgili halkımızı pek ilgilendirmiyor. Zenginler *“Bir gün bana da lazım olabilir”* diye Dişli gibileri mesele yapmıyor, hatta güvence görüyor.

Bu işlerin parasal boyutu yoksul çoğunluğun hayalini aştığı için o kesim de ilgi duymuyor. Milletin, kömür çuvalı ve gıda torbası ile sevinebilen kanaatkar kesimi egemenlik hakkını* “üalarsa çalsın, yeter ki iş yapsın!”* iradesini beyan ederek kullanıyor.

O yüzden bitmiyor bu işler.

Türkiye’nin dişli bir muhalefete ihtiyacı var.

Ama şansa bakın *“Dişli”*ler iktidar!

*Bu terslik sürdükçe daha çoook soyulacağız.*


...

----------


## bozok

*Arsa dişleme!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*13.08.2008* 



Hortumculuğu eski iktidar partisi önde gelenleri* “ahlaksız iş adamı- ahlaksız bürokrat- ahlaksız siyasetçi üçgeni”* kurarak yapıyorlardı. 

Eski hortumcular, laikti.

Atatürkçü geçiniyorlardı.

Atatürkçülüğün arkasına saklanarak *“sıfır kuruş para, sıfır kuruşluk emekle yaratıcılık, beceri, ahlak koymadan bir gecede 10 milyon dolar, 20 milyon dolar, 100 milyon dolar, 1 milyar dolar”* vuruyorlardı.

Hortum büyükse...

Dolarlar büyüyordu.

Rüşvet de irileşiyordu.

Hortumculuk eskidi, modası geçti, çürüdü, halk uyandı, hortumcuların hesabını seçim sandığında kesti. 

*şimdi dişleme var.*

*Arsa dişleme!*

Arsa dişleme de hortumculuğa çok benziyor. Yine* “ahlaksız iş adamı-ahlaksız bürokrat-ahlaksız siyasetçi”* üçgeni şablonu içinde düzen kuruyorlar. şablon aynı, götürücüler değişti. Laikler gitti,* “dini bütünler”,* her fırsatta Allah’ın adını ağızlarından eksik etmeyen ve *“durmak yok çalışmaya devam”* deyiciler aldı.

Arsa dişleme nedir?

Nasıl yapılır?

Diş neresinden atılır?

Cepten bir kuruş çıkmadan, taş atıp yorulmadan ve sıfır kuruş para, sıfır kuruşluk emekle yaratıcılık, beceri koymadan *3.4 milyon dolara alınan bir arsa bir gecede 13 milyon dolar değere çıkartılıp*, Türkiye’nin perakende piyasasına *“diş atmaya gelmiş yabancı sermaye şirketine”* nasıl satılır?

Bizim gazete VATAN’ın dünkü sayısını bulun. 10’uncu sayfasında, VATAN’ın Yayın Koordinatörü Atilla Güner ile ekibinin temiz bir gazeteciliğin *“karanlıklar aydınlansın, halk uyansın”* diye yüreğini de koyarak gönül şakırtısıyla yazdığı *“beş kuruş harcamadan 10 milyon doları vurdular”* haberini okuyun.

İşte arsa dişleme odur.

Yabancı şirket gelmiş.

Büyük market kuracak.

Ona büyük arsa lazım.

Büyük arsa bulunur.

3.4 milyon dolara anlaşılır. Bankaya gidilir, kredi alınır, arsa kapatılır. İktidar partisi AKP’nin yönetimindeki İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nden Ulaşım Planlama Müdürlüğü’nün karşı çıkmasına rağmen, imar planı değiştirilir ve 3.4 milyon dolarlık arsanın değeri bir gecede 13 milyon dolara çıkar.

Yabancı şirkete satılır.

Bu işin bitirilip tamamlanmasından sonra Başbakan’ın adamı ve Cumhurbaşkanı’nın parti arkadaşı, AKP’li milletvekili ve partinin ekonomiden sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’ye iş bitiriciliğinin karşılığı olarak brüt 1 milyon dolar ödeme yapılır.

Arsa dişleme tamamlanır.

Belgeler açıklanıyor

Geliyor, geliyor...

En tepeye ulaşıyor.

Bu *“iş bitiricilikten 1 milyon dolar rüşvet alındığının belgesini”* önceki gün CHP’li milletvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu açıkladı.

Kılıçdaroğlu yaman çıktı.

Sorguladıkça döktürüyor.

Zırhlı arabayı sormuştu.

Cumhurbaşkanı yalan dedi.

Kılıçdaroğlu doğru çıktı.

CHP’li milletvekili şimdi* “şehir rantından doğan 1 milyon dolar iş bitiricilik parasını”* soruyor. Sormasın mı? İktidar yanlısı gazeteler ve eski darbeci solcu şimdi liberal demokrat yazarlar gibi görmesin, duymasın, konuşmasın yani maymun mu olsun? O belgenin altında imzalar var. O imza *“İktidar partisinin ekonomiden sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, Başbakan’ın adamı, Cumhurbaşkanı’nın partidaşı AKP’li milletvekili şaban Dişli’ye ait midir?”* sorusunu sormasın mı?

48 saat geçti.

48 saat ses gelmedi.

şaban Dişli, partinin önde gelenlerinden AKP’nin ikinci adamı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat ve Genel Sekreter İdris Naim şahin ile *“2 saat süren bir toplantı”* yaptılar ve 48 saat sonra şaban Dişli, *“Evet o imza bana aittir ama ben 1 milyon doları, kendim eskiden kazanıp biriktirmiştim, bankadan kredi alsınlar diye teminat olarak yatırmıştım, işte 1 milyon dolar odur”* diye özetleyebileceğim açıklama yaptı.

Sanki arsa dişleyenler!

Ve arsayı dişletenler!

*TESCO* adlı dünya devi gelsin, Türkiye’de çok sayıda bakkalın kapanması pahasına perakende sektöründen pay dişlesin diye uğraşanlar ticari işletme değil hayır kurumudur. Sanki fakir-fukarının, garip-gurebanın kurtarıcısıdır. AKP’li milletvekili ve ekonomiden sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli* “bu hayır kurumuna”* arsayı dişletsin diye destek çıkıyor!

Size ne arsa alandan.

İmar değiştirenden.

3’e aldığını 13’e satandan.

*Siz milletin vekili misiniz?*

*Arsa dişletenlerin takipçisi mi?*

Hem dişliyorlar!

Hem kılıf dikiyorlar!

...

----------


## bozok

*Yolu kaldırın, E-5’ten yol açın imarı yükseltin, milyonları alın!* 



*TESCO Kipa, Silivri’deki arsa için AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’nin ortağı Mehmet Karasu’yla 19 Eylül 2006’da anlaştı. İngiliz devi TESCO Kipa, öyle taleplerde bulundu ki. Ama 4’lü ekip, 16 ayda imarı değiştirdi, yolları açtı, uçurdu ve 10 milyon dolar kazandı* 

*üğe DEMİRKAN / HABER MERKEZİ* */ gazetevatan.com / 14.08.2008*



Dişli’nin adının geçtiği ’iş takipçiliği protokolü’nün perde arkasını aydınlatmayı sürdüren VATAN’ın ele geçirdiği noter onaylı gizli sözleşmeye göre, TESCO Kipa imar tadilatnın istediği gibi yapılması ve sorun olmaması garantisiyle araziyi 8.4 milyon dolara almayı taahhüt etti 

VATAN’ın ele geçirdiği 19 Eylül 2006 tarihili ’düzenleme şeklinde gayrimenkul satış vaadi anlaşması’ Silivri Noterliği’nde imzalanıyor. Anlaşmaya, TESCO Kipa’nın avukatı Hüseyin Topuzoğlu ile şaban Dişli’nin ortağı Akademi Matbaacılık Yöneticisi Mehmet Karasu imza koyuyor. Konu, Silivri’deki arsaların ’büyük bir hiparmarket olacak şekilde’ belediyeden imar tadilatının yapılması ve sorunsuz biçimde TESCO Kipa’ya teslim edilmesi. Tabii bunun bir bedeli var. Henüz arsanın sahibi bile olmamış Karasu’ya, bu meseleleri çözmesi halinde tam 8.4 milyon dolar ödeneceği belgede belirtiliyor...




*ünce arsa sahipleriyle anlaşma*

TESCO Kipa ile Karasu arasında yapılan anlaşmanın önemini anlayabilmek için biraz geriye dönelim. Arazi, Aziz Sezginer tarafından 2005’te bulunuyor. Bu girişimciye sonradan Mehmet solak ile Mehmet Karasu katılıyor. 16 Mayıs 2006 tarihinde (Yani TESCO’yla anlaşma imzalamadan 4 ay önce) arazi sahipleriyle pazarlık yapılıyor ve 3 milyon 450 bin dolara alınacağına dair bir anlaşma yapılıyor. Arsa sahiplerine ise 100 bin YTL kapora veriliyor. Bankalardan kredi alamayan üçlü ekip, yaklaşık 3.5 ay sonra Karasu’nun ortağı şaban Dişli’nin kapısını çalıyor. Siyasi skandal yaratan protokol 31 Ağustos 2006’da imzalanıyor. Belgede, ’kredi sağlanması ve imar durumunun çözümlenmesi’ karşılığında AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’ye 1 milyon dolar ödeneceği taahhüdünde bulunuluyor. ünemli bir not bu tarihten üç gün önce Denizbank Kartal şubesi’nden 2.5 milyon dolar kredi sağlanmıştır. Artık, hedefe iyice yaklaşılmıştır. Büyük satıcı bulunacak, peşinat alınacak ve 3.4 milyon denkleştirilecek. Arsanın parası ödenecek, aradaki fark paylaşılacaktır. İşte ’temiz bir iş yapmak’ üzere biraraya gelen ’güçlü kadro’nun temsilcisi Mehmet Karasu, 19 gün sonra TESCO Kipa temsilcisiyle noterde buluşuyor. şirketten beklendiği gibi 1.5 milyon dolar kapora alınıyor. Arsanın ’sorunsuz olarak’ 8.4 milyon dolara satışı için anlaşılıyor. Ama TESCO Kipa’nın talepleri dudak uçaklatıyor. İşte TESCO Kipa’nın noter belgesine koydurduğu talepler:




*TESCO Kipa’nın 10 emri!*

1- Arsalar en az 20 bin 920 metrekare olarak tek tapu olacak.

2- İmar tadilatı yapılacak. İnaşaat yüksekliği 12.50 m olacak.

3- İki parsel arasındaki yol ortadan kaldırılacak.

4- Arsanın yanından geçen E-5 karayolundan hipermarkete giriş ve çıkış yolu açılacak.

5- Karayolları’ndan ve ve Silivri Belediyesi’nden alınan izinler imar planlarına işlenecek.

6- Yaklaşık 5 bin metrekare olan arsa taban alanı 11 bin 76 metrekareye çıkarılacak. Bir başka ifadeyle 0.25 olan TASK oranı 0.75 olacak. 

7- TESCO Kipa arsayı teslim aldığında ödenmemiş emlak vs. vergi borcu bulunmamasını istiyor. 

8- İmar planlarında “düşük yoğunluklu konut” olarak görünen arazi “alışveriş merkezi” olacak 

9- İmar değişikilğine kimse dava açmayacak, davalar kazanılacak.

10- TESCO Kipa araziyi almazsa 750 bin dolar tazminat ödeyecek.





*Engeller tek tek aşıldı*

İşte bu sözleşmeden sonra söz verilenler bir bir yerine getirilmeye başlandı. Mimarlar çalıştı, tadil planları yapıldı, belediyeye başvuruldu, komisyonlar toplandı, üyeler oylarını verdi, her kapı birer birer açıldı. 1/5000’lik nazım imar planı 11 Mayıs 2007 tarihinde Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nde jet hızıyla onaylandı ve Silivri Belediyesi’ne gönderildi. Burada da 2 Temmuz 2007 tarihinde oy çokluğu ile kabul edidi. 1/1000’lik imar uygulama planı ise 9 Ekim 2007 tarihinde tekrar İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Meclisi’ne geldi. Oy çokluğu ile meclisten geçen imar planı hayata geçirildi. 

Karasu ve TESCO Kipa arasında yapılan bu anlaşmadan sonra şart koşulan imar tadilatları aynen yapıldı, hatta fazlasıyla. Peki neler değiştirildi? En büyük değişiklik yükseklikle ilgili oldu. üünkü TESCO Kipa, 12.5 metre yükseklik isterken imara 15.5 metre olarak işlendi. Düşük yoğunluklu konut alanı alışveriş ve ticaret alanına dönüştürüldü. TASK ise istendiği gibi 0.25’den 0.75’e çıkartıldı. Parseller birleştirildi. Araziyi ikiye bölen yol arkaya kaldırıldı. E-5’e bağlantı için izin alındı. Yani TESCO Kipa’nın istediğinden fazlası yapıldı. 0.75 olan emsal 1.25’e çıkartıldı. 

Arsaya değer üstüne değer katıldığı için 8.4 yerine 13 milyon dolara satıldı. 18 Ocak 2008’deki, (yani ilk satış anlaşmasından 16 ay sonra) satış skandalı doğdu. Ortak Aziz Sezginer, 8.4 milyon üzerinden payını aldığı için *’13 milyon dolara sattınız, payımı artırın’* dedi. Bu kabul görmeyince Sezginer, soluğu savcılıkta aldı. Ve Türkiye, *“iş takipçiliği”* ile *“imar sorunu çözme operasyonu”*nu öğrenmiş oldu. 

*İşte TESCO’nun SİLİVRİ’DEKİ imar talepleri*

----------


## bozok

*Dişli'yle İlgili Yeni Belgeler*

 

*CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'dan Dişli'yle ilgili yeni belgeler.*


CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, iş takipçiliği karşılığı 1 milyon ABD doları rüşvet almakla suçladığı AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli hakkında yeni belgeler ortaya koydu. Dişli'nin iddialara karşılık *‘Akademi Ofset A.ş'yle ortak olduğu”* savunmasına belgeyle yanıt veren Kılıçdaroğlu, Dişli'nin hiçbir dönemde şirket ortağı olmadığını kaydetti. Kılıçdaroğlu, *“bu belge, halka gelince ‘din iman' kendilerine gelince ‘han hamam' söyleminin belgesidir. Bir ibret belgesidir, bir utanç belgesidir”* dedi. 

Kılıçdaroğlu, Başbakan Erdoğan'a,* “Sizden kimsenin kafasının koparılmasını istemiyoruz. Hukuku çalıştırın, şaban Dişli'nin dokunulmazlığını kaldıracağınızı kamuoyuna açıklayın. Sükut ikrardan gelir, suçu paylaşmak anlamında söylüyorum”* diye seslendi. 

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu Meclis'te düzenlediği basın toplantısında, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Sakarya Milletvekili şaban Dişli'yle ilgili iddialarına yenilerini ekledi. Dişli'nin 1 milyon dolar alarak iş takipçiliği yaptığına ilişkin belgeyi daha önce basınla paylaştığını hatırlatan Kılıçdaroğlu, Dişli'nin* ‘Bu belge daha önce ortağı olduğum Akademi Ofset A. ş'nin bir bankadan kredi kullanabilmesi için bankaya teminat olarak bloke ettirdiğim birikimlerim nedeniyle doğabilecek muhtemel risklere karşı imzalanmış bir protokoldür”* dediğini kaydetti. Dişli'nin Akademi Ofset A.ş'nin hiçbir dönemde ortağı olmadığı konusunda yeni bir belge ortaya koyan Kılıçdaroğlu, *“Bu açıklama şaban Dişli'nin, Akademi Ofset A.ş'ye yardım etmek için, 1 milyon dolarını bankaya bloke ettirerek, eski ortağına kredi çıkmasını sağladığı anlamına gelmektedir. Ticaret Sicil Gazetesi kayıtlarına göre şaban Dişli hiçbir dönem Akademi Ofset A.ş'nin ortakları arasında yer almamıştır.”* dedi. Basın toplantısında Silivri 2. Bölge Tapu Sicil Müdürü huzurunda düzenlenen 3 adet resmi senedin fotokopilerini dağıtan Kılıçdaroğlu belgelerin Akademi Ofset'in bankadan kredi alabilmesi için söz konusu 3 arsanın Denizbank lehine ipotek edildiğinin belgeleri olduğunu söyledi. Kılıçdaroğlu şunları söyledi: 

*-"HALKA DİN İMAN, KENDİLERİNE HAN HAMAM"* 

*“Bu belgeler toplam 2.2 milyon dolar kredi için, 7 milyon 700 bin YTL teminat gösterildiğini ortaya koymaktadır. 7 milyon 700 bin YTL, Ağustos 2006 dolar kuru esas alındığında 5 milyon 500 bin dolara denk gelmektedir. Yani banka verdiği kredinin karşılığında iki katından fazla teminat almıştır. Bu belgeler şaban Dişli'nin imzaladığı protokolün açıkça bir rüşvet belgesi olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır. Bu belge halka gelince ‘din iman', kendilerine gelince ‘han hamam' söyleminin belgesidir. Yani bir ibret belgesidir, bir utanç belgesidir”* 

*“MEHMET KARASU, DİşLİ BİR İş TAKİPüİSİ OLDUğUNDAN EMİN”* 

Kılıçdaroğlu, basın toplantısında 19 Eylül 2006 tarihli Silivri 1 No'lu Noterliği'nce düzenlenen Gayrimenkul Satış Vaadi Anlaşması'na ilişkin de bir belge dağıttı. Anlaşmada satıcının Mehmet Karasu alıcının Tesco Kipa Kitle Pazarlama Ticaret ve Sanayi A.ş olduğunu kaydeden Kılıçdaroğlu*,”bu sözleşmenin özelliği, henüz satın alınmayan bir arsanın imar durumunun nasıl değiştirileceğine dair hükümler içermesidir. Sözleşmede arsada; hipermarket inşa edilmesine olanak verileceği, E5 Karayolu üzerinden her iki yönde giriş ve çıkışın sağlanacağı, yola ait giriş çıkış bağlantı izninin Silivri Belediyesinden ve Karayollarından alınacağı ve bu yolun 1/5000 ve 1/1500 ölçekli imar planlarına işleneceği taahhüt edilmiştir. Satıcı yani Mehmet Karasu kendinden o kadar emindir ki, imar değişikliği ile ilgili sözleşmedeki hükümlerin yerine getirilmemesi halinde Tesco'ya 750 bin amerikan doları cezai şart ödemeyi bile taahhüt etmiştir. üünkü Mehmet Karasu arkasında ‘Dişli bir iş takipçisi' olduğundan emindir”* diye konuştu. 

*“DOKUNULMAZLIğINI KALDIRACAğINI KAMUOYUNA AüIKLAYIN”* 

Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, ortaya koyduğu belgelerin 1 milyon dolarlık rüşvet belgesinin birer kanıtı olduğunu kaydederken Başbakan Erdoğan'ın 18 şubat 2005 tarihinde* ‘Eğer kendi atadığımız adam, bu yolsuzluğu yapıyorsa kusura bakmasınlar onun da kafasını koparırız. Milletvekili arkadaşlarımız varsa yolumuzu ayırırız, varsa belge getirirsiniz, biz arkasını kovalarız'* dediğini hatırlatarak şunları söyledi: 

*“Sayın Başbakan 1 haftadır, Genel Başkan Yardımcınız ve Sakarya Milletvekili şaban Dişli'nin rüşvet belgesini ortaya koyuyoruz. Sizden kimsenin kafasının koparılmasını istemiyoruz. Hukuku çalıştırın, şaban Dişli'nin dokunulmazlığını kaldıracağını kamuoyuna açıklayın. Sayın Başbakan, size bir atasözümüzü de hatırlatmak isterim. Sükut ikrardan gelir, yani suçu paylaşmak anlamında söylüyorum.”* 

*“SİLİVRİ BELEDİYE BAşKAN YARDIMCISININ MAL VARLIğI AüIKLANSIN”* 

İddialarla ilgili en çok konuşması gereken kişinin İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş olduğunu kaydeden Kılıçdaroğlu,* “çünkü çağdaş demokrasilerde ve saydam toplumlarda 46 saatte birilerine 11 trilyonluk rant sağlayan kişi, utanır ve istifa eder. Birilerinin arkasına saklanmaz. Ama madem ki Sayın Topbaş konuşuyor, kendisine bir soru daha sormak isterim; İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi İmar Komisyonu Başkan Vekili Metin Karakaş'tır. Bu kişi her ne hikmetse aynı zamanda Silivri Belediye Başkan Yardımcısıdır. Sayın Topbaş bir kamu hizmeti yapacaksa, bu kişinin mal varlığını kamuoyuna açıklamalıdır”* dedi. Kılıçdaroğlu, Maliye Bakanı Kemal Unakıtan'a ise* “Akademi Ofset son beş yılda ne kadar kurumlar vergisi ödedi? Büyük rantlara imza atan bu şirket herhalde İstanbul'un vergi şampiyonları listesinde yer almaktadır. Ama ben bu şirketin kurumlar vergisi ödediğinden şüpheliyim. Acaba Sayın Dişli bu konuda da özel bir protokol yaptı mı?”* sorularını yöneltti. 


15.08.2008 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*İSKİ’ci Ergun! Dişleyici şaban!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*15.08.2008* 




Unutmuş olabilirsiniz. Unutkan belleklere* “hatırlatma desteği”* vereyim. Ergun Göknel vardı, İSKİ’nin Genel Müdürü’ydü İSKİ’ye iş yapan şirketlerden komisyon, avanta alırmış. 40 yıllık karısından ayrıldı, belediyede çalışan kütür kütür genç bir kıza tutuldu, onunla evlendi.

Kadının intikamı!

Eski karısı kızgınlık ve kırılmışlık ateşiyle kavrulup* “Ayrılayım diye bana yüklü para verdi, bu adam bu maaşla bu parayı veremez, nereden buldu”* diye halka *“Uyanın”* açıklaması yaptı, zampara eski kocasından aldığı yüklü parayı *“Bu halkın parasıdır”* diyerek götürüp Hazine’ye geri verdi.

Bu yiğitlikten savcı etkilendi..

Olayın üstüne gitti.

İSKİ skandalı patladı.

Ergun Göknel hapse girdi.

Uyanan halk, Ergun Göknel’i İSKİ’nin başına getiren partinin seçimlerde dişlerini kırdı, yerine Tayyip Erdoğan’ı getirdi. Tayyip Erdoğan, Başbakan oldu, o da yerine imam hatipten okul arkadaşı Kadir Topbaş’ı getirdi.


***


*Tesadüfe bak!*

İSKİ’ci Ergun Göknel’i hapishaneye taşıyan *“kızgınlık ve kırgınlık ateşinin”* aynısı, yıllar sonra geldi Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan’ı, Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş’ı ve AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, Başbakan’ın adamı şaban Dişli’yi buldu.

üçünü birden buldu.

Yalana, dolana girmeyelim.

Hiç kıvırmayalım.

üçü aynı yapının dişlileri!

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan, partisi AKP’ye Genel Başkan Yardımcısı yaptığı milletvekili şaban Dişli’yi tutmazsa AKP’li İstanbul Büyük şehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş da şaban Dişli’ye zerre yüz vermezdi. Kadir Topbaş zerre yüz vermeyince İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Meclisi İmar Komisyonu Başkanı Sefer Kocabaş(eski AKP İstanbul İl Başkanı) da şaban Dişli’nin “4 ortağıyla köylülerden 3.4 milyon dolara aldıkları arsayı İngiliz süper market şirketi *TESCO*’nun emirleri, istekleri ve direktiflerinden bir milim sapmadan imar değişikliği yaptırarak 13 milyon dolara satılacak şehir arazisi haline getirilmesi işinin takipçiliğine” zerre kadar destek vermeyecekti. İmar Komisyonu Başkanı, şaban Dişli’nin başını çektiği* “şehir arsası dişleyerek dolarlık rantlar çıkarma projesine”* destek vermeseydi Silivri’nin AKP’li Belediye Başkanı da karşı çıkacak ve İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Meclisi’nin AKP’li 241 üyesi, bir tek üye dahi fire vermeden, 241 oyla TESCO’nun emirleri doğrultusunda imar değişikliğini geçirmeyecekti.


***


şaban Dişli!

Arsayı dişleyemeyecekti!

1 milyon doları!

Nah alacaktı!

Ve yıllar önce tıpkı İSKİ’ci Ergun Göknel’i yakan *“kızgınlık ve kırgınlık ateşinin”* şaban Dişli’nin ortakları için de yanması gerçekleşmeyecekti. Ortaklar diğer ortağa, *“Arsayı TESCO’ya 8.4 milyon dolara sattık”* demişler fakat 13 milyon dolara satıp, farkı ortaktan gizleyip aralarında bölüşmüşler. Kazık yediğini anlayan ortak da tıpkı Ergun Göknel’in karısı gibi* “Bana yar olmayanı ben de size yar etmem”* diyerek bu demokrasi düşmanı rezaleti açıkladı. Böylece gücünü Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan ile Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş’tan alan AKP’li milletvekili şaban Dişli’nin *“köylüyü kandırıp ucuza arsa kapatıp, sonra belediyeyi alt çene kemiği haline getirip arsa dişleyerek 13 milyon dolar şehir rantı yaratma skandalı”* ortaya çıktı.

Halk bunların dişini kıracak.

Fakat savcı nerede?

*İtalya’dan savcı mı getirelim?*

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Baykal: Para Ve İmza Ortada*

 

*Deniz Baykal, AKP'li şaban Dişli ile ilgili iddialara sessiz kalınmasına tepki gösterdi.*


CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’nin 1 milyon dolar rüşvet karşılığı iş takibi yaptığının ortaya çıktığını belirterek, sessiz kalınmasına tepki gösterdi. Baykal,* “Para, olay, kişi, imza... Hepsi çok net, çok somut. Bundan daha büyük ve daha somut yolsuzluk olabilir mi? Türkiye suskun. Türkiye’nin ayağa kalkması için daha ne olması lazım”* diye sordu. 

Baykal, son bir ayda Türkiye’de önemli olaylar yaşandığını, gündemin sürekli değiştiğini ve kamuoyunun bunları takip etmesinin mümkün olmadığını söyledi. Orman yangınları, Kafkasya’daki savaş, Tuzla’daki işçi ölümleri, AKP kapatma davası kararı, Ergenekon soruşturması gibi konular arasında AKP’li Dişli’nin rüşvet belgesinin *‘arada kaynadığını ve unutturulduğunu’* savunan Baykal, şunları söyledi: 

*PARA VE İMZA ORTADA:* Bu konunun üzerine CHP olarak biz gidiyoruz. Türkiye’nin bu konuya duyarlı olması için çalışıyoruz. Herkes bir yaz rehaveti içinde ama biz görevimizi yapıyoruz. Olayın gerçekleştiği, paranın alındığı, rüşvet olayına karışan kişiler, bu kişilerin attıkları imzalar, hepsi çok net ve her şey ortada. 

*DAHA NE OLSUN:* Son dönemlerdeki en somut, gerçek yolsuzluk olayı, belgeli rüşvetle karşı karşıyayız. şaban Dişli’nin açıklamaları bile itiraf niteliğinde. üünkü olay çok somut. Ayrıca Sakarya’daki fabrika olayı da var. Bundan daha büyük ve daha somut bir yolsuzluk olabilir mi? Bir muhalefet lideri olarak bunu anlamıyorum. Daha ne olması lazım. 

*TüRKİYE DE SUSKUN BAşBAKAN DA:* Türkiye’nin ayağa kalkması için daha ne olması lazım. Türkiye ne zaman ayağa kalkacak. Bu kadar netlikte bir olay her zaman siyasetçiye, bir parti yöneticisine ve gazeteciye nasip olmaz. Her şey o kadar açık ve ortada ki, kendisi hiçbir şey diyemiyor. Başbakan suskun, Türkiye suskun, medya suskun. 

*üİüEK PARASI İSTİFA ETTİRMİşTİ:* (SHP döneminde iddialar karşısında istifa eden Devlet Bakanı Güler İleri’yi hatırlatarak) Geçmişte bir Bakan çiçek parasını bakanlığa ödetti diye istifa etmişti. Ya da ettirilmişti. Dişli olayının yanında sözü bile edilmeyecek bir konu ve bir miktardı. 

*HANİ KAFASINI KOPARTACAKTI:* CHP lideri, Başbakan Erdoğan’a seslenerek* “Kendi atadığımız adam ya da Milletvekilimiz yolsuzluk yapıyorsa kafasını koparırız. Varsa belge, getirirsiniz, arkasını kovalarız’ demişti. şimdi soruyorum: Hani kafasını koparacaktın. İşte belge, işte olay, işte kişi”* dedi. 


A. Rezzak ORAL / Akşam 


16.08.2008

----------


## bozok

*üark ve Dişli*


*Güngör Mengi* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.08.2008* 




şaban Dişli’nin AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı postunu ne kadar kötüye kullandığı görüldü.

İktidar gücünü suiistimal edenlerin taşı toprağı nasıl altına çevirdikleri de onun şahsında kanıtlandı.

Parti liderinin böyle durumlarda iki tercihi olur:

Ya bağrına taş basar yardımcısını azleder, hatta partiden atar ya da halkın güvenini istismar ederek olayı unutturmak, suçluyu kaçırmak ister.

İkinci seçeneğin riski vardır tabii.

*“Yazarlar yazarlar, sonra bıkıp peşini bırakırlar”* dedikleri medya bu beklentiyi çökertirse ve CHP muhalefeti nihayet bir fare yakalamanın tadını alarak *daha büyük avlara motive olursa* ne olur?..

AKP halkın gözünde *“büyük rantları dişleme eylemlerinin odağı”* durumuna düşebilir!

Koltukta oturtan güç

Türkiye, fikir namusuna sahip aydınların çoğunlukta olduğu, resmi sadakaya bağımlı hale getirildikleri için adalet duygusunu yitirmiş yoksulların azınlığa düştüğü bir ülke olsaydı, şaban Dişli şimdiye kadar çoktan bir ibret öyküsü olarak tarihe karışırdı.

Ama öyle olmuyor.* Onu koltuğunda tutan bir güç var.*

Bu kadarını* ancak güçlü bir suç ortaklığı* sağlayabilir.

Başbakan Erdoğan, Dişli’yi kollama çabasındaki zorlamaların, halkın kafasında böyle bir yargı oluşturabileceği ihtimalini unutmamalıdır.

*Hokus pokus düzeneği*

şaban Dişli aslında belediyelerle parti üst yönetimi arasında kurulmuş rant üretme çarkının bir dişlisidir. O çarkta Silivri Belediyesi’nden başlayıp İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin başına kadar uzanan başka dişliler var.

Suçlanan AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı’nın savunma tezleri tümüyle çökmüştür. Arsayı TESCO Kipa’ya hazırlayıp satan şirketin eski ortağı olmadığı, o 1 milyon doları bankaya kredi kefaleti olarak cebinden ödediği savları çürütülmüştür.

Bir o kadar önemli mesele, ucuz bir konut arsasını iki gün içinde altın değerinde bir ticari alan haline getiren hokus pokus düzeneğidir. AKP zenginlerini yaratan düzenin en önemli ayağı böyle çalışıyor.

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kılıçdaroğlu dün haklı olarak İstanbul Belediye Başkanı Topbaş’a çağrı yapıyordu:

*“üağdaş demokrasilerde 46 saatte birilerine 11 trilyonluk rant sağlayan kişi utanır ve istifa eder!”* 

Başbakan enerjik bir müdahaleden uzak durarak hata işliyor. Yardımcısı Dişli hakkındaki iddiaları incelemek üzere bir komisyon kurdurmuş.

*Bozacı ile şıracının mahkemesi olacaktır o komisyon.*

Devletin, milletin hakkını aramak yerine, parti büyüğü olan arkadaşlarını korumanın, kurtarmanın kılıflarını hazırlayacaklardır çünkü.

*Dokunulmazlık maskaralığını AKP daha ne kadar savunacak?*

Hukuk devletinde bir tek yargı olur. Komisyon adı altında kurulan uyduruk mahkemelerin vereceği temiz kararları sadece kirliliği artırır ve yolsuzlukları cüretlendirir.

AKP’yi eski dönemin yolsuzlukları iktidara getirdi. Galiba aynı sebep götürecek!

...

----------


## bozok

*üorba içerken dikkat et, dişini kırma şabanım!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*16.08.2008* 



Ankara’daki haberciler bilgiyi,* “Başbakan şaban Dişli’yi azarladı...”* diye almışlar. Demokrasilerde iktidar partisi adına büyük leke sayılabilecek olayı VATAN Gazetesi, belgeleriyle ve detaylarıyla işleyip 8 sütuna manşetle duyurduğunun ertesi günü, *“Başbakan azarladı”* diye yazdılar.

Sanki 10 yaşında çocuk.

Başbakan da babası!

üocuğunu azarlıyor!

Haberin içi koftiydi.

Azarlarken ne dedi?

Yazmamışlardı.

Merak ettim, nasıl azarladı acaba diye düşündüm ve* “üorba içerken çok dikkatli ol, dişini kırma şabanım!”* diyerek kusurunu yüzüne vurup paylamıştır diye düşündüm.

Böyle düşünce mi olur?

O, Başbakan’ın çocuğu değil!

Getir götürcüsü değil.

Kölelik kalkalı 200 yıl oldu.

Kölesi değil.


***


O milletin vekili. Mebus. Parlamenter. Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi’nin üyesi. Halk onu seçmiş gücünü, itibarını, milletvekili onurunu seçilmişlikten alıyor. O, Sakarya Milletvekili ve yüzde 47 oy almış iktidar partisi AKP’nin Genel Başkan Yardımcısı...

O, çorba içerken değil...

Nüfuz ticareti yaparken...

Arsa dişlerken...

İş takipçiliği yaparken...

Köylüleri kandırırken...

Ucuza arsa kapatırken...

3’e aldığı arsayı...

13’e satarken...

Yabancı şirkete yaranırken.

Komisyon alırken...

Ve yalan söylerken...

Suçüstü yakalandı.


***


İyi anlaşalım.

Namuslu davranalım.

Nazlı nazlı kıvırtmayalım.

Yapılanın adını net koyalım.

Yapılan arsa spekülasyonu değil.

Yapılan, arsa dişlemedir.

Köylünün imar görmemiş arazisini ucuza kapatan 4 kişilik bir şebeke kurup, milletvekili nüfuzu ile AKP’li İstanbul Büyükşehir ile AKP’li Silivri Belediyesi’ni etkileyebilme, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı itibarından da yararlanarak iş takipçiliği yapma karşılığı* “1 milyon dolar dişleme yapmak”* tır.

Bu, demokrasiye sığar mı?

Bu, yüzde 47 oy alarak iktidar olmuş bir partinin genel başkan yardımcısı olma ağırlığına uyar mı? Bu, milletvekili onuruna yakışır mı?

Ne demek azarladı?

Bu leke...

Azarlamayla çıkar mı?


***


şaban, çorba içiyordu.

Dişini kırdı.

Babası onu azarladı.

AKP’li milletvekili şaban Dişli, Silivri’deki 30 dönüm arsayı o yabancı süpermarket şirketi TESCO’nun emirleri, direktifleri, istekleri doğrultusunda yüksek oturumlu, yüksek katlı ve geniş otoparklı, problemsiz, pürüzsüz bina yapacak şekilde* “1 milyon dolar avanta para”* almak karşılığında hazırlama organizasyonunda görev almıştır.

Bu, çeteciliktir.

şehir rantı çeteciliği.

Bu *“şabanım, dikkatli ol evladım, çorba içerken dişini kırma...”* azarlamasıyla geçiştirilecek bir küçük rezalet değildir. Bu rezaletten Başbakan ve AKP’li İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş da sorumludur.

Demokrasi varsa.

Hesap vermelidirler.

Hesap soracak savcılar nerede?

*İtalya’dan savcı mı getirelim?*

...

----------


## bozok

*Memleketimizde bir savcı mutlaka vardır!* 


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*16 Ağustos 2008*



AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’nin, bir arazinin imar durumunu değiştirmek için 1 milyon dolar almış olması, *"kişisel bir olay"* gibi değerlendiriliyor. 

Ve hata da burada yapılıyor. Bu sadece Dişli ile ilgili bir olay değil.

Bu işin, bir tek kişinin nemalanacağı bir tezgÃ¡h olmadığını da görmek gerek.

Söz konusu arazi, köylülerden 3 milyon 400 bin dolara alındı ve arazinin imar durumu değiştirilerek 13 milyon dolara bir İngiliz şirketine satıldı.

Kaba bir hesapla 10 milyon dolara yakın bir kÃ¡r var bu işte.

Arazinin imar durumunun nasıl değiştirileceği yasalarda yazılı!

Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin, Silivri Belediyesi’nin imar planlarını yapma yetkisi kimlerdeyse, onlara da bazı sorular sormamız gerekiyor.

şaban Dişli’nin, bu işte yapacağı aracılığın sonucunda nasıl bir rant doğacağını en iyi bilebilecek durumda olanlar o kişiler çünkü.

Ve o rantı kuruşuna kadar hesaplayabilecek durumda olanlar da onlar. Ve herhalde şaban Bey’e bu iyiliği* "parti büyüğümüz geçimini temin etsin"* diye yapmamış olmalılar.

şaban Bey’in 1 milyon dolar kazandığı bir işte gözlerinin kalıp kalmadığını, kendilerine de bir şeyler alıp almadıklarını elbette bilemiyoruz.

Ama bunu savcılar kolayca öğrenebilirler.

Sebepsiz yere zenginleşmeleri, banka hesaplarındaki oynamaları, oğlanın sünnetinde, kızın düğününde takılan altınların böyle bir zenginleşmeyi sağlayıp sağlayamayacağını bulmak, günümüz koşullarında bir savcı için çocuk oyuncağı olmalı. 

*Eminim ki memleketimizde, iktidar gücünü kullanarak zengin olanlara karşı bir soruşturma yürütme cesareti gösterebilecek bir savcı mutlaka vardır!*

...

----------


## bozok

*şaban Baba’nın çiftliği* 


*16.08.2008* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*tercuman.com.tr* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ENGİN Civan, Turgut üzal’ın prenslerindendi. üzal, diğer prensleri gibi onu da nereden bulmuşsa bulmuş, getirip Emlak Bankası Genel Müdürü yapmıştı.

Hatırladığım kadarıyla, üzal’ın prenslerinden sadece Ziraat Bankası Genel Müdürü Coşkun Ulusoy, adam gibi adama benziyordu. Diğerlerinin Engin Civan’dan farkları yoktu.

İşte bu Engin Civan, iddiaya göre müteahhit Selim Edes’ten 5 milyon dolar rüşvet almış, ama işini halledememişti. Parasını alamayan Edes, devreye Alaattin üakıcı’yı sokmuş, o da Engin Civan’ı bacağından vurdurmuştu.
Civan duruşmalara ayağı alçılı olduğu halde giriyordu. Tabii koltuk değneğiyle yürüyerek...

Engin Civan mahkemede rüşvet aldığını inkar ediyor ve Selim Edes’ten rüşvetin belgesini istiyordu. Selim Edes de sinirlenmiş, duruşma salonunda Engin Civan’a şöyle bağırmıştı:

*“Rüşvetin belgesi mi olur pezevenk?”*

Ama şimdi öğreniyoruz ki, meğer rüşvetin de belgesi olurmuş. 


*Kapı gibi belge var*

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, birkaç gündür açıklama üstüne açıklama yapıyor, sadece iş takibi için bir milyon rüşvet aldığını iddia ettiği AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Sakarya Milletvekili şaban Dişli’yi değil, bütün AKP’lileri bir o köşeye, bir köşeye yatırıyor.

üünkü elinde kapı gibi belge var. Rüşvetin belgesi!..

Bir o köşeye, bir bu köşeye yatmaktan başları dönen AKP’lilerin ağzını bıçak açmıyor. Nasıl açsın ki, belgeyi ağzına sokarlar adamın. Belge bu, boru değil.

*Hortumları kestiğini iddia eden bir iktidarın kuyruğuna hortumun belgesini böyle bağlarlar işte.*

şaban Dişli şimdi, kendimi savunayım derken, battıkça batıyor.

Dişli’nin Silivri’deki bir arsanın yasal olmayan imar değişikliği için bir milyon dolarlık *“iş takibi ücreti”* aldığı iddia ediliyor.

Son savunması, bu paranın ortağı olduğunu öne sürdüğü Akademi Ofset’e verilecek kredi için Denizbank’a yatırıldığı şeklindeydi. Oysa Türkiye Ticaret Sicili Gazetesi’nin hiçbir sayısında Akademi Ofset’in ortakları arasında şaban Dişli’nin adı yer almıyor.

*Rüşvet alan tabii ki yalan da söyler.*

Hesap sorulmayacak mı?

üEKİRGE bir zıplar, iki zıplar.

AKP’liler çocuklarını, kardeşlerini, yedi sülalelerini zengin ettiler.

22 Temmuz seçimlerinde aday olmayan Abdüllatif şener, Devlet Bakanı ve Başbakan Yardımcısı iken, yakın bir dostuna,* “Yolsuzlukları gördükçe uykularım kaçıyor”* demişti.

Vicdan sahibi her insanın uykuları kaçar.

Adam, *“İmar değişiklikleri sonrasında gerçekleşecek satıştan şaban Dişli’nin şahsına... 1.000.000 USD ödenmesi peşinen kabul edilmiştir”* yazılı belge düzenletmekten çekinmiyor.

Ne de olsa yüzde 47 oy aldılar.

Ne de olsa hesap soran yok.

Ne de olsa memleket babalarının çiftliği...

...

----------


## bozok

*1 milyon doların dekontu nerede?*

 
*CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu*  
*CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu, AKP’li Dişli’ye ’dişli’ sorular yöneltti:* 

*Yalanlayamadığınız protokol açıkça para karşılığı iş takibi protokolü değil mi? Parlamenterin para karşılığı iş takibi yapması hangi yasal mevzuata ve ahlaki kurala uygun?*

*Dişli’nin savunması itirafıdır*
CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’nin, rüşvet aldığını imzasıyla, bankada nüfuzunu kullandığını ise kendi ağzıyla itiraf ettiğini söyledi.

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu’nun, AKP Genel Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli hakkında gündeme getirdiği* “rüşvet”* iddiaları sürüyor. CHP, Dişli hakkındaki iddialarına hafta sonu da mesai ayırdı. ünceki gün hakkında çıkan* “rüşvet”* iddialarına cevap veren Dişli’nin savunmasını CHP’li Kılıçdaroğlu bu kez,* “Sayın Dişli rüşvet aldığını imzasıyla, bankada nüfuzunu kullandığını, her konuştuğunda bazı gerçekleri kendi ağzıyla itiraf etmiştir”* şeklinde yorumladı. 

*Kimseye çamur atmayız*
Kılıçdaroğlu, TBMM’de düzenlediği basın toplantısıyla AKP’li Dişli’nin, “rüşvet” savunmasına cevap verdi. Kılıçdaroğlu, Dişli’nin, CHP’nin kendisi hakkında gündeme getirdiği “rüşvet” belgesi ile ilgili açıklamalarda bulunduğunu hatırlatarak,* “Sorduğum ve belgelediğim hiçbir olaya somut bir yanıt vermediler. Ama siyasetin sorumsuz üslubuyla CHP’ye suçlamalarda bulundular”* dedi. Dişli’nin yaptığı,* “Birilerinin AKP ile görülecek hesabı var ise, bu hesap iftira ve çamur atmakla çözülmez, bu hesap milletle görülür”* açıklamalarını hatırlatan Kılıçdaroğlu, *“Bizim kimseyle bireysel hesabımız yoktur. Biz kimseye iftira ve çamur atmayız. Benim yaptığım açıklamalar belgeye dayanmaktadır. Rüşvet belgesi olarak kamuoyuna açıklanan belgenin altında şaban Dişli’nin imzası var”* şeklinde cevap verdi.

*“Silivri’deki söz konusu parsellerin satışı ile ilgili kredi sağlanması ve imar değişikliklerinin yapılması karşılığında, Dişli’nin şahsına ya da onun işaret edeceği özel ya da tüzel kişiliğe, brüt 1 milyon ABD doları ödemesi, şahitler huzurunda protokole bağlanmıştır. şu ana kadar da protokol hiç kimse tarafından yalanlanmamıştır”* şeklinde dile getirdi. 

*Banka dekontu nerede?*
Kılıçdaroğlu, Dişli’ye* “Banka dekontu nerede?”* sorusuna sorarken, şu sorulara da cevap vermesini istedi:* “Bu protokol açıkça para karşılığı iş takibi protokolü değil midir. Parlamenterlerin para karşılığı iş takibi yapması hangi yasal mevzuata ve ahlaki kurala uygundur? Mehmet Karasu’ya verdiğiniz 1 milyon ABD dolarını niçin Silivri’deki arsaların imar değişikliği ile ilişkilendirdiniz? 1 milyon ABD dolarını Akademi Ofset A.ş. lehine bloke ettiniz. Banka dekontunu niçin açıklamıyorsunuz?”* Dişli’nin, 1 milyon ABD dolarını ortağı olduğu Akademi Ofset A.ş’nin bir bankadan kredi kullanabilmesi için bankaya teminat olarak bloke ettirdiği yönündeki açıklamalarını da hatırlatan Kılıçdaroğlu, konuşmasına şöyle devam etti: 

*üelişkili ifadeler var*
*“şaban Dişli’nin bu açıklamaları üzerine hiç bir zaman bu şirketin ortağı olmadığını kanıtladık. Ortağı olmadığı bir şirkete neden 1 milyon dolar para aktardı? Dişli önceki yaptığı basın toplantısında, ’Ben 1 milyon doları Türkiye’ye getirdim dedim mi? şahsi birikimlerimi getirdim’ diyor. Oysa daha önce bir gazeteye ’oradaki para yurt dışından getirdiğim mevduatım’ demiştir. Dişli, bu arsa için banka ile üçlü toplantı yaptığını da söylemiştir. üyle anlaşılıyor ki, Dişli her konuştuğunda bazı gerçekleri kendi ağzı ile itiraf etmektedir.”* (ANKA) 

*Erdoğan’a da yüklendi*
CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kılıçdaroğlu, Meclis’te yaptığı basın toplantısında Dişli’ye başta Başbakan olmak üzere tüm AKP’lilerin sahip çıktığını savunarak,* “Yolsuzluk, nitelikli dolandırıcılık,* *nitelikli hırsızlıktır. Sayın Başbakan geçmişte söylediklerini unutmuş durumda. Fakir fukaradan* *bahsedip, milyon dolarları cebe atanlar, açıkça söylüyorum, bunlar halkın düşmanıdırlar”* dedi. 



*17/08/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Dişli’nin ortağı, Silivri’deki arsadan 2.4 milyon YTL’lik ‘bonus’ çıkardı* 

*AKP Genel Başkanı şaban Dişli’nin adının karıştığı Silivri’deki arsa skandalı her gün yeni boyut kazanıyor*

*üge DEMİRKAN* / *18.08.2008 / gazetevatan.com*



VATAN son olarak, arsanın bir bölümünün 1960’larda çok düşük bedelle kamulaştırıldığı için davalık olduğunu ve *“kamulaştırma bedelinin artırılması”* davasının sonuçlanma aşamasına geldiğini ortaya çıkardı. Bu davada bilirkişilerin, arsa sahiplerine 2.4 milyon YTL ödenmesi yönünde rapor hazırladığı ve bu paranın şaban Dişli’nin ortağı Mehmet Karasu’ya ödenmesinin beklenildiği öğrenildi. Mehmet Karasu’nun bu parayı aldığı takdirde, yarısını diğer ortağı Aziz Sezginer’e ödeyeceğine dair taahhütte bulunduğu da belirlendi.


*İbranamedeki küçük ayrıntı*

Mehmet Karasu’nun kendi internet sitesinde yayınladığı bir belgede yer alan küçük bir ayrıntının araştırılmasıyla gün ışığına çıkan olayın öyküsü şöyle:

Karasu dün, VATAN dışındaki gazetelerde yayınlattığı tam sayfa ilanlarda ve kendi internet sitesinde bazı belgelere yer verdi. Bu belgelerden biri, kendisini savcılığa şikayet eden ortaklarından Aziz Sezginer’i suçlamak için kullandığı bir *’ibraname’*ydi. Karasu, mahkemeye başvurarak arsalar üzerine tedbir koyduran Sezginer’le 23 Ocak 2008’de hakim önünde uzlaştıklarını ve davanın bunun üzerine düştüğünü belirtti. Sezginer’in bütün alacaklarını aldığını açıklayan *“ibraname”* bambaşka bir rantı da gözler önüne serdi. üünkü ibranamenin son cümlesi şöyle bitiyordu: *“Kamulaştırma bedeli iş bu ibraname kapsamı dışındadır”.*




*Bilirkişi: ’2.4 milyon YTL’*

İbranamede geçen bu kamulaştırma bedelinin ne olduğunu VATAN araştırdı. Ortaya 40 yıl önce açılan *’kamulaştırma bedeli’*ne itiraz davası çıktı. 1960’lı yılların sonunda Karayolları, E-5 karayolunu genişletmek için Silivri’deki *’malum arsaların’* bir bölümünü kamulaştırıyor. Ancak çok küçük bir meblağ ödüyor. 

O sırada arsanın sahibi olan köylüler haklarını aramak için mahkeme yolunu tutuyor. Bu dava yıllardır, arsa sahip değiştirse de sürüyor. Bilirkişi heyeti, son olarak arsa sahiplerine 2.4 milyon lira ödenmesi gerektiğine dair bir rapor hazırladı. Mahkemenin çok yakında kararını açıklaması bekleniyor. 

Silivri’deki bu parseller, VATAN’da günlerdir izlediğiniz gibi Mehmet Karasu, Mehmet Solak ve Aziz Sezginer tarafından TESCO’ya pazarlandı. Bu ekibe, son anda ’1 milyon dolarlık protokol’le AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’de katıldı. 18 Ocak 2008’de arsa TESCO’ya yaklaşık 13 milyon dolara satıldı. Daha önce *’paramı az verdin’* diyerek arsanın üzerine tedbir koyduran Aziz Sezginer, mahkeme önünde Karasu’dan *’ödemeyi tam yapacağım’* diye taahhüt aldı. Ve sonra da satışın gerçekleşebilmesi için de yandaki ibranameyi imzaladı. 




*”Gel bu Bonusu paylaşalım* 

Ama bugüne kadar kamuoyuna yansımayan bir pazarlık, tam bu noktada yaşandı. Sezginer, 8.6 milyon dolara satıldığını sandığı arsa için, Karasu’nun önerdiği 1.1 milyon dolardan fazlasını ister. İddiasına göre, satıştan 1/3’ünü alacağına dair *’inanç sözleşmesine’* uyulmamıştır. Karasu, çareyi bulur *’Kamulaştırma davası yakında bitecek, 2.4 milyon YTL alacağım. Bunun yarısını sana vereyim.’*

Taraflar bunu kabul ettiği için ibranamenin altına bu eklenir. Yani, 40 yıl sonra kazanılmış bir davadan gelen yaklaşık 2 milyon dolarlık bir gelir de bu ekibe geçmiştir.

*'Dişli’nin malvarlığı açıklanamaz' TIKLAYIN...*

----------


## bozok

*Buna açıkça ’şantaj’ denir!* 


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*19 Ağustos 2008*




AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’nin imar durumunun değiştirilmesine aracılık ettiği arsayı satın alan *Tesco-Kipa* isimli market zinciri, konuyu takip eden Vatan Gazetesi’ni *"satmama"* kararı almış.

Gazeteyi dağıtan şirkete yazı yazarak, *"Bundan sonra bize Vatan getirmeyin, satmayacağız"* demiş.

Bundan dolayı Vatan’ın bir zarar göreceğini düşünmüyorum.

Günlük gazetelerin satışı içinde süpermarketlerin payı son derece ihmal edilebilir bir oran ve onun içinde de herhalde Tesco’nun payı daha da ihmal edilebilir bir rakamdır.

Gazete dağıtım şirketlerinin yönetiminde söz sahibi olsam, bu zincire bağlı marketlere hiç günlük gazete götürmem.

üünkü hepimiz biliyoruz ki o marketlerde günlük gazetelerin satılması gazeteler için değil, marketler için bir avantaj.

Neyse konumuz bu değil! Herhangi bir gazete, Tesco-Kipa’ya gitse ve "Elimdeki haberi yayınlamamı istemiyorsan bana şu kadar liralık reklam ver" dese, bu ahlaksızlık olur, açık bir şantajdır.

şimdi şunu sormak istiyorum: Tesco-Kipa,* "Elindeki haberi yayınlarsan, senin satışını engellerim"* derse buna ne isim vermeliyiz?

Bir gazete ya da gazeteci böyle bir ahlaksızlığa teşebbüs etse, meslektaşları, meslek örgütleri bunu öğrendikleri anda, o kişiyi teşhir ederler. Bu ahlaksızlığı yapan bir süre sonra tecrit olur ve bu mesleği bırakmak zorunda da kalır.

Geçmişte bunun çok örnekleri var. şimdi ben de ağızlarını her açtıklarında şeffaflıktan, dürüstlükten söz eden özel sektör kuruluşlarından bu konuda bir hareket bekliyorum.

Bakalım basın özgürlüğü ile ilgili bir konuda satış şantajı yapan bir kuruluşu kınayan çıkacak mı?


...

----------


## bozok

*'Rüşvet Organize ürgütten'*

 

*CHP'li Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, AKP'li şaban Dişli hakkında yeni bir iddiada bulundu.*

CHP Grup Başkanvekili Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu, yeni bir iddiada bulunarak, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’ye 1 milyon dolar rüşvet verildiğini savunduğu arsa olayının ardında, *"Organize Suç ürgütü"* bulunduğunu iddia etti. 


Kılıçdaroğlu, dün Vatan Gazetesinde çıkan belgeyi görünce gözlerine inanamadığını belirterek, şunları söyledi: 

*"Bu belgede, Silivri Belediye Başkanı Yardımcısı Metin Karakaş, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli’ye 1 milyon dolar iş takip ücreti ödeyen Akademi Ofset’in sahibi Mehmet Karasu’ya, ’İlçemiz sınırları içerisinde 79 ada 6-7-8 nolu parselleriniz üzerindeki talebiniz teknik elemanlarımızca uygun görülerek ticari tarama imar işleminin yasal işlemleri belediyemizce başlatılmıştır. Bilgilerinize sunulur’ diyor. Bu belgede, bir çete organizasyonunun olduğunu görüyorsunuz. Bürokraside istenmeden böyle bir yazı gönderilmez, verilmez. Silivri Belediye Başkan Yardımcısı Karakaş’ın, Karasu’ya gönderdiği yazı resmi olmasa da Belediye’nin arması var. Bu yazı, Karasu’nun yazılı isteği ile verilmemiş. Bu doğrudan doğruya sözlü talep üzerine Metin Karakaş’ın verdiği bir yazı. Bürokraside bu tür yazılar söz konusu olmaz. Demek ki, düşündüğümüz bir çete oluşumu var ki, bu yazıyı Karakaş Karasu’ya verebiliyor."* (Hürriyet) 




20.08.2008 / İnternetajans

----------


## bozok

*Fino köpeği!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*21.08.2008* 




İngiltere’den bir gazeteci arkadaşım, dün beni telefonla aradı çok merak etmiş, soru sordu. Bu gazeteci arkadaşım iyi eğitim almış, üç dil bilen, master yapmış, çok nazik, söylediği her söze hakim, İngiliz asillerinin terbiyesine sahip, güzel, alımlı bir hanım. Arkadaşımın bu özelliklerini kendime bir övünme payı çıkarmak için yazmıyorum. Onun bana sorduğu, *“sizin belediyeler ve milletvekilleri bizim TESCO Kipa’nın fino köpeği olmuş, doğru mu?”* sorusunun benim ruhumda yarattığı “aşağılanma duygusunun...” derinliğini anlatmak için gerçekten üzülerek ve istemeyerek yazıyorum.

Eğitimli İngiliz...

üstelik hanım!

Ve gazeteci...

Bana *“İngiliz şirketinin fino köpeği olmuşsunuz...”* diye sorduğunda benim ses tonumdan kırılmışlığımı hissetmiş olacak ki, *“Hey alınma... Fino köpeği olmak İngilizcede bir deyimdir.. Irak işgali sırasında İngiltere Başbakanı Blair de İngiliz askerlerini ABD’li Bush’un emrine verdiğinde Blair için de Bush’un fino köpeği...diye yorum yazıp, karikatür çizdik... Gazetelerin birinci sayfasına bastık...”* deyiverdi.

Yine de ağırıma gitti.

İçimi acıttı. 


***


Gerçekler acıtıcıdır.

üzünde *“büyücek bir bakkal dükkanı çalıştırmak modeli”* olan İngiliz TESCO Kipa şirketi, Türkiye’nin* “süper marketçilik piyasasından”* iyi bir pay kapabilmek için geliyor, para da getiriyor ve emrediyor.

Sanki 200 yıl öncesi...

Sömürgecilik dönemi...

İngiliz sömürge valisi Hindistan’a, üin’e, Afrika’ya donanmasıyla, ordusuyla gider, işgal eder, emrederdi. şimdi irice İngiliz bakkal tüccarı TESCO Kipa sizin imar planlarınız, yasalarınız, milletvekili onurunuz, belediye imar komisyonu üyelerinin haysiyeti, belediye başkanlarınızın ilkeleri bizi ilgilendirmez tavrıyla geliyor.

*şu emri veriyor:*

*“Bize derhal Silivri’de 19 dönüm arsaya 11 bin 76 metrekare taban oturmalı ve 12.5 metre yükseklikte bina yapacak şekilde ve binanın arkasında da 4 bin 500 metrekare açık otopark kuracak biçimde imar izni değişikliğini söküp alın.”* 

Parayı aranızda kırışın.


***


İstanbul AKP Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş, imar durumunu 0.25’den 1.25’e çıkartan kararı hemen onaylıyor. Silivri Belediye Başkanı AKP’li Hüseyin Turan, yardımcısı gazeteci bıçaklatmaktan ceza yemiş AKP’li Metin Karakaş, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi İmar Komisyonu Başkanı Sefer Kocabaş, imar komisyonunun CHP’li ve ANAP’lı üyeleri, İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin 241 meclis üyesi, AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, Milletvekili şaban Dişli, bir matbaacı, bir iki arsa aldım-sattımcısı seferber oluyor.

Kipa’nın istediği gibi...

Kipa’nın emrettiği gibi...

Kipa’nın arzuladığı gibi... 

İmar izni çıkıyor.

İngiliz gazeteci hanım da bana *“sizinkiler bizim Kipa’nın fino köpeği olmuşlar, doğru mu”* diye telefon ediyor. Ben bu İngiliz gazeteciye ne demeliydim?

Kem...

Küm...

Ettim...

Sadece *“bizim gazetenin okurları, senin TESCO şirketine protesto mektupları yazdılar ve Yüzlerce TESCO var ama sadece bir tek VATAN Gazetesi var diye dik duruşlarını gösterdiler”* diyebildim.

İngiliz gazeteci ne dedi?

*“Okurun asaleti”* *dedi.*

*Bu asalet, soyluluk, yücelik TESCO Kipa önünde ceket ilikleyip hazırola geçenlerde niçin yok* diye sordu.

...

----------


## bozok

*Bir şeyler söyle Egemen Bağış* 


*Ahmet Hakan*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*04.09.2008*



YOLSUZLUK iddialarının hedefi olan AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı şaban Dişli, günler sonra partideki görevlerinden istifa etti... 

Oysa... 

İddialar ilk ortaya atıldığında... 

Bazı AKP’liler, *"Ortada hiçbir şey yok... Arkadaşımıza güvenimiz tamdır"* diye açıklamalar yapmışlardı. 

Bu AKP’lilerden biri de *Egemen Bağış...* 

Egemen Bağış, işi o kadar ileri götürmüştü ki, şaban Dişli’yi savunurken, *"Siz de Kızılderilileri öldürmüştünüz"* fıkrasını anımsatırcasına, *"CHP’liler de Hz. Muhammed’e hakaret etmişti"* demişti. 

Yani, *"Bizimki yolsuzluk yaptıysa, sizinki de Peygamber’e hakaret etti... Beraberiyiz"* demeye getirmişti. 

Ardından da cansiperane bir şekilde şaban Dişli’yi savunmuştu... 

Neyse... 

Daha fazla uzatmayayım... 

Demem o ki, Egemen Bağış’ın, istifaya zorlanan, *"Aklan da gel"* diye kapıya konan şaban Dişli ile ilgili yeni şeyler söylemesi gerekiyor. 

Bekliyoruz...

----------


## bozok

*şaban Dişli hukuk dersi veriyor:* 

*“Suçu mahkemelerde sabit olmadıkça herkesin masumiyeti esastır.”*

*Bir milletvekilinin suçu mahkemelerde nasıl sabit hale gelir?* 

*Tabii ki dokunulmazlığı kaldırılır, yargılanırsa...* 

*şu dokunulmazlığının kaldırılmasını iste hele şaban Bey...* 

*Sonra konuşalım...*


*(Melih Aşık / milliyet.com.tr / 04.09.2008)*

----------

